# How do you carry game?



## GBell14 (Feb 2, 2015)

Hello everyone, I was wondering how all of you carry your game? I usually put it in my vest but was looking for alternatives any ideas are appreciated. Thanks, Gunnar


----------



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

What type of game?


----------



## GBell14 (Feb 2, 2015)

mi duckdown said:


> What type of game?


Im sorry but small game like rabbit and squirrel.


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

in my hunting vest. 

Still to this day - I havent ran out of room using it :lol:


----------



## nuhunter (Jul 16, 2011)

http://www.unluckyhunter.com/2011/10/diy-paracord-game-carrier.html?m=1
I was thinking of trying something like this next year. Usually use a vest, or just have the kids carry the game .


----------



## KalamazooKid (Jun 20, 2005)




----------



## steve w (Feb 15, 2004)

http://www.conkeysoutdoors.com/cgi/display.cgi?item_num=414
Try one of these and I bet you will never want to carry game another way. It will fit in your vest untill you need it.


----------

